# On Demand Discussion: CMT (Channel 1327)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

General discussion thread for Channel 1327, CMT On Demand. 

Please feel free to discuss your experiences, as well as:

The layout of the page
Usability Issues
Quality of Programming
Quantity of Programing

DIRECTV is looking for your feedback... the goal is continuous improvement.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Sara Evans in her "As If" video....Mmmmm...


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

dervari said:


> Sara Evans in her "As If" video....Mmmmm...


And she's single again, too!


----------



## tbranan (Sep 3, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> And she's single again, too!


Does THAT make her more yummy, because you NOW have a shot at her?:hurah:


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

tbranan said:


> Does THAT make her more yummy, because you NOW have a shot at her?:hurah:


 :lol:


----------



## hengnv (Sep 23, 2007)

How is the PQ?


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Doesn't matter... it's Sara Evans.


----------



## hengnv (Sep 23, 2007)

Very true


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

PQ is great for SD. Love the extended videos on here. And yes, more Sara Evans!!!

Can they deliver videos in HD over DoD? This would be a good small scale test of sending HD content? a DL of HD video that is 5 minutes in length is a lot easier to swallow than a 30 minute or dare I say 2 hour movie! Small scale tests work the best!

pf


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

Downloaded Country 2 Playlist Volume 3.

Completely Unplayable. Says 39 Min, but when I play it's paused and can't get it to play FFD RWND just a black screen


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

When I tried to download a song, the window displays "1" in the queue count for about 1 second and the button label changes to "remove from que". But after 1 second, it displays que "0" and the button displays "add to que". The videos/song never displayed in the now playing list.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

KTrentLR said:


> When I tried to download a song, the window displays "1" in the queue count for about 1 second and the button label changes to "remove from que". But after 1 second, it displays que "0" and the button displays "add to que". The videos/song never displayed in the now playing list.


It is working fine now.


----------

